# Facial wipes or baby wipes?



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i went to the pet store last week and brought some aristopet tear stain remover and some tear free puppy shampoo, the lady that works there has a maltese and we got talking about them, i asked her about wipes and she pointed out some doggy one's for me, they came in a tiny little pack and they cost $14, could have been more actually, they seemed to have many of the same ingredients of baby wipes but baby wipes are so much cheaper.

so....can you use baby wipes on a malt? or are there ingerdients that aren't good for them?

i'm happy to pay the extra if i need to but if they are the same then i'd go for the baby wipes.


thanks


felicity


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I use baby wipes. They are alot cheaper and for a quick butt or feet clean up, they do great.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks bek,

i think i will buy some, what about for their face? obviously you wouldn't get it close to their eye's but can you wipe their faces with them?

i could afford the doggy one's but it seems a big waste of money to me if the baby wipes do the same thing









i can't wait until he comes home hey, it's really cold here at the moment so i'm going to attempt to make him a little jumper.....i'm hopeless with sewing so fingers crossed











felicity


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Baby wipes work for us. I am careful with them, but my skin kids used to like to lick them..."blech!"
Didn't hurt them...


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We use baby wipes with no alcohol or perfume ( huggies extra sensitive) for Indy's potty wipes







We use eye wipes from Petedge.com for his eye area. The eye wipes are thin and come in a pop up container with 70 wipes for $4.99. We alternate using the eye wipes with eye wash (same eye wash as we use on our eyes) and cotton puffs. We use pure cotton puffs which we soak with eye wash ( we use two, one for each eye). Then we hold the puff on his eye for a few seconds before cleaning around the eye and it really soothes Indy's eyes as well as clean up the eye buggies







We then take another cotton puff ( one for each eye also) and dry the area after cleaning.The reason we don't use baby wipes around Indy's eye's is because he gets irritated from them even though they are free of alcohol etc.For his beard and mustache we can use the baby wipes to clean him up though.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> We use baby wipes with no alcohol or perfume ( huggies extra sensitive) for Indy's potty wipes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great advice - thanks!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

as a new puppy owner i started with the bath wipes at petsmart, then i realized that they are super expensive for what it is and so i just went to costco and got the wipes with the lab puppy on them. i like how they are super moistened so i can get poo chunks (sorry for the description) off the butt easier and i can also spray some no rinse shampoo on there and wipe the face. works for me


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

we've always used the baby wipes and evie has had no bad reaction to them. i don't use it around her eyes though. the baby wipes are a great alternative considering that the pet wipes were $9 for like 80 wipes!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i think i will just use them on the body then and buy some face wipes for around the eye area, if that's the only area i'm using them for then they should last a little longer.

what else csn you use to clean the eye area?

also, i brought aristopet tear stain remover, i have been told it's more of a face wash which is good because i'll need that but what happens if he gets tear staining as he gets a little older or when he's teething? i was thinking of buying some angels glow when he gets older but i don't know how much to give him, iv'e read that a few members only give one 8th of a teaspoon instead of a quarter which sounds better to me, also, once the stains go away, how long is it before you need to use it again or will face cleaning keep them away after that.

sorry for all the questions lol

felicity


----------

